# morggy update



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well... 

Today is Day 1 on Clomid...side effects??
I have the flu & period symptoms so i can't actually tell lol.
Will keep a close eye on it...due for 1st Follicular Scan on Monday...so  my follies will be growing.
Had a very crap Xmas & New Year so we're hoping for good things from now on.
Keeping the faith....we've deceided on a middle name for sprog...Harley( wife is a biker & my last name is davies)
  

Will keep posted...if all goes well egg wise..DIUI will be end of month ish.

LOve to all.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

for your treatment!!  really hope it goes well.

interesting name ideas!!      your wife must take her biking seriously!


----------



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

HI ladies.

Going for 4th Follicular an on thursday.
Got follies 10,12,14 mm.
Had injections of follism to give them a boost, so fingers crossed they're going to be ready this cycle.
No side effects from clomid or injections...don't know if that's a good sign lol.

Take care


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 9, 2009)

Sending lots of      your way xx


----------



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Got inseminated yesterday...now begins the long wait...

It hurt..not used to getting things shoved up me lol.
Wife was there holding my hand n stroking my head...bless. 
Had some cramping..normal but we sat eating sandwiches in the clinic before we left...we're weird like that lol.
Doing the "think positive" thing ...pregnant until proven otherwise...wife keeps calling me preggers. 
Need some pineapple juice to help implantation..n wait...

Take care ladies.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

the dreaded 2ww begins!  rest up chickadee!!  

good luck and lots of   for you all!


----------



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Period started today...


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry hun


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhh am sorry to hear....Lots of thoughts and love 
x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm sorry too. It must be so hard after all that waiting. 

take care. xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh that is horrid!  so sorry to hear that


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Morrgy. fellow stokie...so sorry, lots of


----------

